
8 ways to destroy a startup - drm237
http://www.mytton.net/posts/2008/8-ways-to-destroy-a-startup-10
======
asimjalis
#10 Try to add all the features that your competitor have instead of releasing
something flimsy quickly.

------
jlb
#9 - try to sell technology instead of selling products

